# Any have a spare 10+/- acres along the west coast?



## tarmogoyf (Feb 12, 2010)

Florida to Maine? The more overgrown and wooded the better. Rent to own prefered, if possible.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

You do know that Florida to Maine is the East Coast?

California, Oregon, and Washington are the West Coast.

Angie


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Angie - you forgot that the state of Alaska, is also part of the US West Coast..


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Well the east coast is west of someplace  , or maybe he is dyslexic


----------



## tarmogoyf (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah. I couldnt figure out how to edit the title.


----------



## tarmogoyf (Feb 12, 2010)

fixed*


----------

